
McMansion Hell Shut Down After Zillow Threatened Website Author - blahedo
https://www.buzzfeed.com/jimdalrympleii/zillow-went-after-this-23-year-olds-popular-real-estate
======
tzs
> Many people also pointed to the concept of "fair use," which in certain
> circumstances lets content creators use other people's work for things like
> criticism, parody, or satire.

I'm impressed. Ever since Campbell v. Acuff-Rose Music most people, including
the press, seem to think that such uses are always fair use. This article got
it right by saying "in certain circumstances".

In this case, though, I'm not sure that it matters because I'm not sure that
Zillow has standing to sue for copyright infringement. To sue for copyright
infringement, I believe you either have to be the copyright owner or you have
to have an _exclusive_ license. I'm pretty sure I've seen the same images
Zillow uses on other real estate sites, suggesting that Zillow does not have
an exclusive license.

------
Simulacra
This is a duplicate. Lengthy discussion here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14639908](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14639908)

------
jstanley
If this is a dupe, where's the original?

~~~
drivingmenuts
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14639908](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14639908)

